# hotchkis 2278 sway bars worth it



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone running these sway bars on their cars, and what's the report? are they really worth it? how much more stable is the car, or would i be better off saving up the money? are these any lighter than stock sway bars? And, who has the best deal outthere?


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi I have these on my car and you really cant feel the difference until you upgrade your springs, shocks, and bushings. It all has to work together to get the full benefit from the sway bars. I paid less then $400 about 3 years ago on ebay for them. The front bar is definetly lighter and bigger then the stock bar, the rear is pretty close to the stock but you get to adjust how stiff you want it, and size a little bit on weight. There's a good tread on the LS1 forum to that gives more details about them. If you havent already I would get the bushing kit first and install everything at the same to get the best feel of the change.

Ted 06 M6


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

thank you much. I have the springs and rear bushings. to come are the front bushings and the bars.


----------

